# Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!



## Marcel1409 (6. Januar 2010)

Moinsen,

weiß jemand etwas genaueres darüber?!


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Oh Mann!!!#q

Dann ist an so nem Fisch ja grad was für 2 Fischstäbchen dran...|rolleyes

Sicher dass du nicht 45 cm meinst???


----------



## sunny (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Das wäre ja wohl der Hohn #d. Wo hast'e das denn her?


----------



## Bellyboater (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Wir, als Angler, nehmen doch sowas nicht mit. Aber die Berufsfischer haben dadurch weniger untermaßigen Beifang und damit ihre Fangquote schneller erfüllt. Dieses wäre doch nur gut für die Bestände.


----------



## Meister (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Das ist doch wohl nicht ernst gemeint oder???? Für mich sieht es so aus als ob hier jemand den 1. April etwas nach vorn geschoben hat.

Gruß Meister


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Hallo Gemeinde,

lacht nicht, so abwegig ist das Ganze nicht.
Hier ist das Mindestmas 37 cm, also 2,3 Fischstäbchen.
Solche Mindestmaße sind voll daneben. Soviel zum "Artenschutz".

Detlef


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Aber die Berufsfischer haben dadurch weniger untermaßigen Beifang und damit ihre Fangquote schneller erfüllt. Dieses wäre doch nur gut für die Bestände.


 


|good:

Genau so ist es, der ganze zur Zeit untermaßige Fang wird über Bord gekippt, und stirbt. So finden die Fische immerhin Verwendung!


----------



## Helios (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Auch wenn hier vieleicht nicht alle meiner Meinung sind:

*Das Mindestmaß sollte so bleiben wie es ist,wir sind schließlich Angler und keine Kindergartenplünderer.*

*Irgendwann hört der Spaß auf!#q*


----------



## FischermanII (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Ja das ist alles richtig

aber die begründung mit der fangquote ist glaube ich auch nicht so verkehrt 
mind. maß für kutter runter und für angler so lassen

aber diese diskussionen bringen ehh nie was weil wenn dem kapitän des schleppnetzkutters die 35 zu klein sind jagd er sie auch so wieder über bord bin ich der meinung ob se maß haben oder nicht


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*



Helios schrieb:


> Auch wenn hier vieleicht nicht alle meiner Meinung sind:
> 
> *Das Mindestmaß sollte so bleiben wie es ist,wir sind schließlich Angler und keine Kindergartenplünderer.*
> 
> *Irgendwann hört der Spaß auf!#q*



Flutscht dir nie ein Fisch aus den Händen??

Das Mindestmaß könnte von mir aus auf 33cm runter damit die Berufsfischer ihre Quote noch schneller erfüllen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Also ich find das auch gar nicht mal sooo einen schlechten Gedanken mit dem Herabsetzen des Mindestmaßes.
Wenn dadurch die Fischer schneller die Quote erreichen ist das super!


Doch was ist mit Ferienangler Hans Mustermann und seiner 5 köpfigen Familie?

Die 35cm gelten dann ja auch für ihn!
Wie verhindert man denn dann dass sich bei den Anglern dieses Maß nicht auch einbürgert???|kopfkrat


----------



## Bulldogge08 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Ich bin zwar nicht so häfig am Meer aber so 10-15 mal. In Kühlungsborn ist es schwe reinen Maßen Fisch zufangen und wenn dann sind sie maximal bis 50cm groß. Ich setzte lieber den Dorsch behutsam wieder ein ins Meer. Denn wir mögen kein Dorsch und ich angle zum Spaß und nicht ich brauch immer meine Kühlschrank voll. Denn durch den Fisch wird sich eventuell noch ein andere Angler erfreuen. Ich seh in den Maß vekleinerung nur noch eins. Das der Dorsch in paar Jahren kaum noch vorhanden ist ,denn der Dorsch hat kaum noch ne Chance abzulaichen.


LG
Flo|wavey:


----------



## keilerkopf (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Verstehe die Aufregung ehrlich gesagt nicht. Der 35cm Dorsch geht dir an den Haken, egal, wie das Mindestmaß ist. Der hat die Bestimmungen nämlich bestimmt nicht gelesen und ist dann im schlimmsten Fall verangelt und Möwenfutter. :-(
So steht es doch jedem frei, den Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen oder nicht.

PS: Hier wird sich über ein Gerücht aufgeregt, zu dem es noch keinerlei wie auch immer geartete Quellenangabe gibt, außer jemanden, der nach näheren Informationen gefragt hat... Hat den jemand nähere Infos dazu???


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*



Bulldogge08 schrieb:


> Ich setzte lieber den Dorsch behutsam wieder ein ins Meer. *Denn wir mögen kein Dorsch und ich angle zum Spaß *und nicht ich brauch immer meine Kühlschrank voll.



Dann bleib doch gleich mit nen Popo zu Hause!!!
Gibt andere Fischarten die man wesentlich leichter relaesen kann!!

Das sind die Brandungsangler die die Welt nicht braucht...

Wo das Gerücht herkommt würde ich auch gerne mal wissen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Die 35cm gelten dann ja auch für ihn!
> Wie verhindert man denn dann dass sich bei den Anglern dieses Maß nicht auch einbürgert???|kopfkrat



Durch Aufklärung in Foren, Zeitungen und Zeitschriften.

Ich glaube kaum einer der hier aktiven Boardies würde einen 35 in den Eimer schmeißen! 
Ganz im Gegenteil die meisten haben doch eh ein noch viel höheres persönliches Mindestmaß.

Ich fände die Idee gut, nein es wäre noch besser wenn es kein Mindestmaß gäbe!


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Das wichtigste hier ist doch die Wirkung auf die Berufsfischerei. Da werden endlich die sowieso toten Fische in die Quote genommen. Das schont den Bestand.
Viele Angler kloppen doch sowieso alles ab. Da wird sich doch garnicht ums Maß geschert. Insofern ändert sich bei diesen Anglern kaum etwas. Die Vernünftigen werden weiterhin umsichtig sein. Die nahmen keine 37er und werden auch keine 35er mitnehmen. Allerdings helfen oft auch die besten Absichten nichts. Die kleinen Dorsche, die beim Brandungsangeln, insbesondere bei den Wettbewerben an die Haken gehen, überleben das "release" kaum.


----------



## boot (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

35cm habe ich auch gehört,das wurde mir im Angelladen gesagt,mir wurde auch gesagt das 2010 ALLE Mefos in der Schonzeit geschont werden müssen,das bedeutet auch Blanke.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Also der LSFV weiß nichts davon,
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=10458


----------



## Sleepwalker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*



boot schrieb:


> 35cm habe ich auch gehört,das wurde mir im Angelladen gesagt,mir wurde auch gesagt das 2010 ALLE Mefos in der Schonzeit geschont werden müssen,das bedeutet auch Blanke.


 
Das mit den Mefo's ist garnicht so weit her geholt aber leider noch nicht Gesetz. Es soll diebezüglich schon Gespräche gegeben haben. Und wenn wir mal das ganze etwas weiter spinnen dann werden wir früher oder später eh *einen* Dachverband haben. Und dann wird es wohl endlich eine Bundeseinheitliche Regelung geben, zumindest was die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße in der Ostsee betrifft. Ich bin ein absoluter beführworter dafür, dass hier in S-H die Schonzeit für alle Mefo's eingeführt und das dass Mindestmaß auf 45 cm herrauf gesetzt wird. Denn wenn man es mal ernst nimmt kann ich in den Monaten von Oktober bis Dezember, teilweise auch bis Januar, russisch Roulett spielen, kommt im enddefekt auf selbe raus. Damit will ich sagen wenn ich in diesen Monaten zum Mefo fischen los gehe, wie groß ist wohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich entweder eine Steelhead bzw. ein Blanke fange. So könnten die Fische in Ruhe ihr Laichgeschäft nachkommen ohne daran gehindert zu werden.

Gruß Jens


----------



## dorschman (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

ich versteh die ganze aufregung nicht
das schonmaß lag doch ueber 20 jahre bei 35 cm 
und alles war gut


----------



## Macker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

@Dorschmann das mit den über20 Jahren weiß Ich nicht so genau das mindestmaß lag auch mal bei 30cm.
 Gruß Jörg


----------



## Palerado (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Ich fänd eine Verringerung auf 35cm völlig in Ordnung.
Ich habe wirklich schon genug 35er - 37er "releast" bei denen ich wusste dass sie es nicht packen.
Die hätte man auch prima verwerten können.


----------



## MINIBUBI (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Moin Moin
35cm Dorsch?!!
Gut ein Drittel Kopf ,Schwanz ab! und der rest langt ja nicht mal mehr für ein Fischstäbchen.
Ich weiss das es Leute gibt die alles abschlagen,und das Agument ist eigendlich immer das gleiche(Die überleben ja sowieso nicht)
Im Klartext gesetz auf 35 cm dann werden auch die 30cm mitgenommen.
Noch mal an die vernunft an alle setzt euer mindestmass entsprechent hoch an.Und zieht das konsequent durch.
Den wir sprechen doch immer von großen Kapitalen fängen!!!!!
Und wenn nur die Minnis beissen dann wechselt das Geschirr oder wechselt den Platz.
Und wenn mann mal mit Blinker,Wobbler,u.s.w. geht?
Für mich die bessere Alternative als sich um + - 35 cm Dorsch mitnehmen oder nicht nachzudenken.

Ps Ob die Berufsfischer dadurch ihre Fangquoten dann schneller voll haben und der Dorsch geschont wird wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Denn das sich ein großes stück Fielet besser und ertragreicher verkaufen läst als diverse kleine mit dem gleichen gewicht ist wohl klar.

MINIBUBI


----------



## Vollborn (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Die (Wieder-)Herabsetzung auf 35 cm war eine durchaus ernst gemeinte und gar nicht so abwegige Idee im Zusammenhang mit dem EU-Grünbuch und der Einführung eines Bewirtschaftungsmanagements für den Dorsch in der Ostsee. Sie hat sich aber nicht durchsetzen können und ist damit vom Tisch.


----------



## Tino (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Mindestmaß hin oder her.Ich habe nach über 15 Jahren Brandungsangeln diese Art der Meeresangelei aufgegeben.
Zur Ostsee zu fahren im Glauben fast nur Kleinzeug zu fangen hat mir diese Angelei verleidet.Ab und an möchte man doch einen schönen Dorsch für die Küche mitnehmen.

Es wird jeder Mist in Deutschland subventioniert(Steinkohle),warum nicht die deutschen Fischer für eine bestimmte Zeit.
Da mit sich der Dorsch nachhaltig erholt und nicht nur für 2-3 Jahre.

Das Mindestmass herabzusetzen halte ich für völlig sinnfrei,damit die Quoten der Fischer schneller drin sind.

Die Quoten sind das Problem.Da sollten Subventionen greifen um den Fischern ihren Lebensunterhalt zu sichern,denn wenn so weitergemacht wird, gibt es keine Fischer mehr,weil es nichts mehr gibt was gefangen werden kann.


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Hallo leute ich denke das das Gerede überhaut keinen sinn hat haltet euch mal vor Augen wie oft sich hier beschwert
wird das einige cm am Fisch noch fehlen oder das Gestöhnen
über dem extremen Rückgang des Küchendorsch mal ganz ehrlich was ist denn an einem 38er Dorsch dran da brauchst man schon wenigstens drei um satt zu werden ich habe auch 330km bis zur Ostsee und wenn da nicht wenigsten 43-45cm 
in der Brandung zu fangen sind versuche ich diese  schonend zurückzusetzen was nartührlich nach einem drill wie bei einem 20pfund Karpfen keinen sinn mehr macht genau das selbe beim Pilken da habe ich noch nie einen unter 50cm mitgenommen und leute die das tuhn sollten sich besser die Fische kaufen anstadt angeln zu gehen und sich über die kleinen zu beschweren denn ich wollte noch weitere jahre zur Ostsee fahren!Desweiteren würd sich immer über Fischer mit Ihren Netzen beschwert wenn ich sehe was an  nur einem Wochenende an Kutter auf See unterwegs ist wo mit unter zahlen wie 400-500 Fische geworben würd,selbst hier im board das wären allein nur in Warnemünde bei 10 Kutter  um die 4000 Fische ich würde sagen da sollte doch jeder sein schohnmaß eher hoch als runter setzen!

MfG Marco


----------



## Vollborn (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Daß die Quoten (und wenn überhaupt eher der TAC) nicht das Kernproblem darstellen zeigt die gute Entwicklung des östlichen Bestandes, wo nicht gerade geregelte Verhältnisse auf See herrschen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Das sich der östliche Bestand etwas anders darstellt - zum Glück - ist sicher nicht die Frage des Mindestmaßes. Im Osten sind immer mehr Fischereibetriebe kaputt gegangen und die Problematik der Nebenerwerbsfischer aus Schleswig Holzbein ist dort auch nicht so vorhanden. Man muß sich doch nur in SH umschauen. Tausend unbeschäftigte Rentner oder tatendurstige Büroschläfer holen sich ihre Lizenzen, dann noch gleich 3 Netze für die Frau, die Oma und die Kinder und stellen die Küsten völlig dicht. Am Abend dann nebenbei ein paar Kilo Dorschfilet an die Hotels oder direkt an die Turis verkauft - damit läßt sich auch unversteuert prächtig leben. Die Fänge dieses Nebenwerwerbs tauchen dann später in lächerlich kleiner Zahl in den Statistiken auf. Wahrscheinlich handelt es sich dabei um die Zahlen der Finanzämter. 
Aber all das hat nix mit dem Mindestmaß zu tun...


----------



## dorschman (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

@dolfin recht hast DU !!!!!!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Flutscht dir nie ein Fisch aus den Händen??
> 
> Das Mindestmaß könnte von mir aus auf 33cm runter damit die Berufsfischer ihre Quote noch schneller erfüllen.





|good:|good:

Danke schön,die meisten kapieren das leider nicht...:g


----------



## Macker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Ich finde es Wirklich Intresant was ihr so alles zurücksetzt.
Also Ich habe noch keinen aufm Kutter gesehen der 45er Dorsche zurücksetzt wenn es so bescheiden läuft wie in den letzten18-24 Monaten.
Ganz klar wenn dieBütt gut gefüllt ist dann wird mann großzügig aber im moment läuft das wohl eher nicht so.
Ich weiß auch nicht warum ihr euch aufregt wenn jemand einen massigen Fisch abschlägt und das Argument da wäre nichts dran dann Überlegt mal bitte wie groß ein Hering ist.
Seit geraumer Zeit wandelt sich das Ab zum Aquariumsfreunde Board. 
Ab hier etwas Off Topic
Wenn hier noch jemand ne Fangmeldung Postet ist der Fisch zu klein (nichts dran) zu Groß (Schmeckt angeblich nicht) oder es sind zuviele (kann man nicht verwerten).
Aber erfahrungsgemäß werden sich ja doch viele in der nächsten Zeit auf den Bekannten Kuttern einfinden um den Großen Dorschen nachzustellen.
Da kommt ihr dann auch nicht in die Verlogenheit einen Dorsch unter 50cm abzuschlagen.
Weil mit diesen Schiffen ist das so wie mit der Bild da fährt keiner mit aber die sind jeden Tag Voll.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## boot (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Ich sage nur 35cm ist zu klein für mich,aber wenn jemand seinen Dorsch mit 35cm mit nach hause nimmt hat er Maß und wir sollten nicht mit dem Finger auf im zeigen.


----------



## macmarco (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Mein persönlichliches Maß liegt bei 50cm, wenn ich mit dem Kajak unterwegs bin. Wenn der ein oder andere meint einen 35iger mitnehmen zu müssen denn soll er dies machen, aber viel zu essen ist ja net daran


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Die kleinen Dorsche, die beim Brandungsangeln, *insbesondere bei den Wettbewerben* an die Haken gehen, überleben das "release" kaum.



Erkläre mir doch bitte mal den Unterschied der Überlebenschance eines Dorsches der beim "Wettbewerb" oder "Privat" releast wird.
Gerade bei Vergleichsangeln wird doch auf das Schonmaß mehr geachtet als sonstwo. Wie oft hab ich schon in Hohenfelde (Gelegenheits)Angler gesehen die die 30-37er Dorsche abknüppeln. Sowas sieht man bei "Wettbewerben" *nicht*.


----------



## Tino (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*



macker schrieb:


> ich finde es wirklich intresant was ihr so alles zurücksetzt.
> Also ich habe noch keinen aufm kutter gesehen der 45er dorsche zurücksetzt wenn es so bescheiden läuft wie in den letzten18-24 monaten.
> Ganz klar wenn diebütt gut gefüllt ist dann wird mann großzügig aber im moment läuft das wohl eher nicht so.
> Ich weiß auch nicht warum ihr euch aufregt wenn jemand einen massigen fisch abschlägt und das argument da wäre nichts dran dann überlegt mal bitte wie groß ein hering ist.
> ...



#6#6#6


----------



## erT (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

nur als frage, mag gut sein, dass ich daneben liege, da ich nicht so ganz drin bin in dem thema:
steht die fangmenge der angler überhaupt annähernd in relation zu der der berufsfischer?
kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass 5 cm mehr oder weniger allein auf des anglers seite auswirkung auf den bestand der ganzen nord-/ostsee haben soll. hätte den anteil der privat gefangenen fische (aus dem meer!)definitiv einstellig eingeschätzt. da kommen dann 100 an der angel auf 5000 im netz. abzüglich derer, die sich für 35cm dorsch garnicht die  hände in der küche dreckig machen wollen bleibt mmn garnicht viel, was man als kleiner angler in der hand hat, den bestand zu retten!?!?


----------



## Tino (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Fakt ist: 

Mindestmaß hin oder her,für Angler oder die Fischerei,wenn so weitergefischt wird,gibt es bald keinen Dorsch mehr.
Fragt euch mal warum man kaum noch vernünftige Fische an den Haken bekommt.
Das sah vor Jahren noch ganz anders aus.

Ob da die östlichen Bestände nun gut aussehen oder nicht.


----------



## gluefix (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Durch Aufklärung in Foren, Zeitungen und Zeitschriften.
> 
> Ich glaube kaum einer der hier aktiven Boardies würde einen 35 in den Eimer schmeißen!
> Ganz im Gegenteil die meisten haben doch eh ein noch viel höheres persönliches Mindestmaß.
> ...



Letzeres gilt ja schon seit einiger Zeit für die Flunder und Scholle wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Im weiteren ist es nun wirklich so, dass der untermaßige Beifang so gut wie keine  Überlebenschancen mehr hat. Das die Fischer dadurch schneller ihre Quote erfüllen ist eine interessante Theorie. Bleibt also abzuwarten was kommt. Im Endeffekt ist es doch eh nur eine Frage der Zeit bis unsere Dorschbestände als ausgestorben gelten. Ich persönlich denke, dass da über Jahre hinweg nichts mehr zu retten ist. Allein die Verschmutzung und das zerstören der Laichgründe setzt dem Fisch zu. Im finnischen Meerbusen gab es wohl einst weitläufige Seegraswiesen in der Tiefe, welche als Kinderstube für Dorsch galt. Durch die Schleppnetztfischerei sind sie nun hin.


----------



## gluefix (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Im übrigen ist der Angler dazu verpflichtet einen maßigen Fisch waidgerecht zu versorgen und der menschlichen Ernährung zu zuführen. Das lernt man seit eh und je auf dem Fischereischeinlehrgang. Da gibt es sogar eine gesetzliche Grundlage für (hab ich aber nicht im Kopf). Catch and release ist demnach genauso strafbar wie einen Untermaßigen abzuschlagen ! So jetzt genug Salz in die Wunde gestreut :q.


----------



## Tüdde (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Nur mal so: wenn die Fischer ihre Quoten mit Kleindorschen füllen, dann wäre die Quote sicherlich schnell erfüllt - schließlich ist ja auch genug Kleindorsch da. Und einige gute Dorsch würden geschont werden.
Aber was soll denn in einigen Jahren aus dem Ostseedorsch werden, wenn die ganzen jüngeren Jahrgänge weggefischt werden? Also für mich hört sich das nicht nach Bestandsschonung an#d


----------



## FehmarnAngler (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Nur mal so: wenn die Fischer ihre Quoten mit Kleindorschen füllen, dann wäre die Quote sicherlich schnell erfüllt - schließlich ist ja auch genug Kleindorsch da. Und einige gute Dorsch würden geschont werden.
> Aber was soll denn in einigen Jahren aus dem Ostseedorsch werden, wenn die ganzen jüngeren Jahrgänge weggefischt werden? Also für mich hört sich das nicht nach Bestandsschonung an#d


 


Ist doch völlig egal, die Kleindorsche überleben das zurückschmeißen ins Wasser gar nicht! 
Ob tot oder tot macht keinen richtigen Unterschied.
Und es wird sogut wie immer sehr viel untermaßiger Beifang ins Wasser geschmissen - fast alle sterben!


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## BeHigh (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal, die Kleindorsche überleben das zurückschmeißen ins Wasser gar nicht!
> Ob tot oder tot macht keinen richtigen Unterschied.
> Und es wird sogut wie immer sehr viel untermaßiger Beifang ins Wasser geschmissen - fast alle sterben!
> 
> ...




Also ich würde die kleindorsche dann lieber zurück setzen, egal ob sie jetzt drauf gehen, dann haben wenigstens die anderen fische etwas nahrung, wodurch dann der Dorsch selber oder andere Fischarten profitieren können. Und man kann jetzt nicht sagen, das man von den dorsch mc nuggets auch satt wird. xD


----------



## FehmarnAngler (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Naja, dafür würden die Fischer die Quoten nicht so schnell voll bekommen, ergo sterben noch mehr Dorsche...


----------



## BeHigh (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Ich habe das auch mehr auf die Anglerbezogen und nicht auf die Fischer ^^


----------



## gluefix (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Also langsam wird die Diskussion hier lustig :q. Mal ganz im ernst, der Angler hat wohl kaum eine Möglichkeit den Dorsch zu retten oder zu schonen, ausser er verzichtet komplett aufs angeln :q.Selbst ich habe immer wieder kleinen "Beifang" und muss in den meisten Fällen beobachten wie die Kleinen es nicht mehr schaffen weil ne Möwe schneller ist. Einzig und allein die europäische Politik kann den Dorsch nachhaltig bewahren. Neulich gabs doch irgendeine Entscheidung, die wieder nach hinten losging. Es wurden entgegen Expertentipps die Fangquoten wieder angehoben oder so. Ich habe hier im I-net mal einen richtig interessanten Bericht dazu gelesen. Im Prinzip hieß es, wenn man den Dorsch nur 5 Jahre stark schont, dann ist wieder Fisch in Hülle und Fülle da.


----------



## Tüdde (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Genau. 5 Jahre lang z.B. eine halbjährige Schonzeit (da regt sich bei Hecht und co. doch auch keiner drüber auf) und ein Entnahmefenster für Angler. Also das zum Beispiel nur Dorsche mit einem Maß von 40-60cm entnommen werden dürfen um die großen Laichdorsche zu schonen.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Natürlich ist dies nur von den Politikern zu klären, und ich möchte an dieser Stelle nicht darauf eingehen ob sie es geht oder schlecht tun.

Grundsätzlich bin ich für ein Mindestmaß! Ob dies nun 35 oder 38cm beträgt....es gibt einfachere Methoden um den Dorschbestand zu schützen:

1. Ein Fangverbot im Januar und Februar für die Bootsfischerei - und zwar generell! Nur Bootsfischerei deshalb, da weder die Brandungsangler noch die Meerforellenangler rein zufällig die Laichdorsche fangen. Dies betrifft sowohl die Berufs- als auch die Privatbootfischerei.
Positiver Nebeneffekt: Wenn Jan/Feb nicht gefangen werden darf, brauchen Fischer nicht bei Sturm/Eiseskälte hinaus und es würden einige nicht ihr Leben riskieren.

2. Weiterhin muß natürlich auch auf die Fangquoten geachtet werden. Ganz wichtig finde ich hier die Regelung wenn die Quote erreicht ist und ein Stop für die Dorschfischerei besteht. Dann darf auf andere Fischarten (Flunder) gefischt werden und 10% "Beifang" Dorsch sind erlaubt. Mehrfach hab ich schon beobachtet, das Fischer nur einen Teil der Flundern abliefern, die anderen hältern so dass "morgen" 10% Dorsch schon "mehr" sein können.


Das als 5Jahres-Projekt und wir haben einen Dorschbestand, der ALLE Augen glänzen läßt!

habe fertich


----------



## gluefix (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorschmaß auf 35 cm ?!!*

Das ist auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------

